# Couple New Pictures



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are a few more pics of my juvenile Kapampa from today. Hope you like.




























Here's a couple pics without the flash...


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lookin good. I need to clean my glass and take some updated pics too, too lazy for my own good lol.


----------



## new1973 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice pics. I love the black sand you have. Makes the blue really pop. I hope mine is as dark as yours or darker. I found out the guy who is sending me sand sent me 50 pounds of someonelses black sand by accidnet , he told me to keep any that arrives, all 50 pounds arrived right after i read his email LOL. It is ok, not as dark as mine is gonna be, medium black and a bit bigger grit than what i ordered. I like free stuff LOL.


----------



## Duarte101 (Jun 9, 2004)

lol i love the pics #4 is my favorite i bet u if fronts could talk he would tell that calvus one day when im bigger then u ill have u for lunch lol


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> Very nice pics. I love the black sand you have. Makes the blue really pop. I hope mine is as dark as yours or darker. I found out the guy who is sending me sand sent me 50 pounds of someonelses black sand by accidnet , he told me to keep any that arrives, all 50 pounds arrived right after i read his email LOL. It is ok, not as dark as mine is gonna be, medium black and a bit bigger grit than what i ordered. I like free stuff LOL.


Hey CG,

I like free stuff too  Can't wait to see your setup.

Thanks for the kudos everyone!

Russ


----------

